

How to Design A Successful Coming Soon Page - mogston
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2009/05/14/design-a-successful-coming-soon-page/

======
mogston
I submitted this link as a follow up to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1323363> \- I thought more HN readers
would find it useful so worth separating out as a different thread.

